# Support pour PowerBook



## cookie (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé cette photo présentée sur ce site.

Là dessus, on voit un PowerBook (12" ??) tenu verticalement grâce à un pied en métal.

Est-ce que quelqu&#8217;un connaît le nom de la société qui fabrique ce genre de support ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2005)

Ikéa ... 
ok, je sors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai trouvé cette photo présentée sur ce site.
> 
> ...



rhooooo... encore un truc méchant sur mackie... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Jamais vu, et je n'en vois pas l'utilité.
Si qqu'un peut m'expliquer.


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est Mackie,

il protège bien les powerbooks mais n'est pas à vendre, enfin vois avec lui


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> C'est Mackie,
> 
> il protège bien les powerbooks mais n'est pas à vendre, enfin vois avec lui



Protégé de quoi, des Tigre du Bengal qui circulent dans les couloirs ...


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

il me semble qu'on peut customiser ce support (changement de lunette, vetements, coiffure)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> il me semble qu'on peut customiser ce support (changement de lunette, vetements, coiffure)



Un Power Book c'est déja tellement beau, alors pourquoi aller l'enlaidir avec des support superflu ???

Autant rester dans le simple et sobre.

Enfin selon mon avis


----------



## cookie (20 Janvier 2005)

lol, je parle pas du PB dans les mains du gars, mais celui qui se trouve juste à côté ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi aussi, je parle du PB a coté du bel écran.
Je ne vois pas l'utilité d'un tel support, en tout cas pas pour mon usage.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2005)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> lol, je parle pas du PB dans les mains du gars, ... ;-)


 
oh! un peu de respect quand tu parles Mackie s'il te plait!

pour le reste, tu va chez Castorama, tu prend une barre cylindrique en alu ou en inox, une plaque en plexiglass assez épaisse.

Ensuite 4 trous dans la plaque, tu coupes ta tige en alu en 2 morceaux que tu cintres, tu enfile dans les trous et tu as ton support.


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> tu va chez Castorama, tu prend une barre cylindrique en alu ou en inox, une plaque en plexiglass assez épaisse.
> 
> Ensuite 4 trous dans la plaque, tu coupes ta tige en alu en 2 morceaux que tu cintres, tu enfile dans les trous et tu as ton support.



c'est comme ca qu'on fabrique un Mackie ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2005)

Que veux-tu dire par là? Que Mackie est complètement cintré?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Non franchement, je me demande encore a quoi sert ce support ... lol
moi j'en vois pas l'utilité.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2005)

Dans le monde PC, il y a aussi des supports de ce genre, qui me semblent compatibles:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Je veux le modèle "a la plage" .... 
nettement plus interessant.


----------



## woulf (20 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Non franchement, je me demande encore a quoi sert ce support ... lol
> moi j'en vois pas l'utilité.



A vue de nez, je pencherai pour un support à utiliser lorsqu'on se sert du powerbook en mode fermé, branché à un écran et un clavier/souris.

Cela dit, effectivement, on peut aussi bien le poser à plat, et le garder ouvert, ce qui permet d'avoir un 2e écran, enfin, chacun ses goûts.


----------



## GrandGibus (20 Janvier 2005)

[je donne mon avis]

D'autant plus que je ne m'aventurerais pas à ce genre d'acrobaties pour deux raisons:

le disque dur qui n'est pas dans sa position _naturelle_
l'écran du pb qui risque de morfler avec la chaleur dégagée

[/je donne mon avis]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> A vue de nez, je pencherai pour un support à utiliser lorsqu'on se sert du powerbook en mode fermé, branché à un écran et un clavier/souris.
> 
> Cela dit, effectivement, on peut aussi bien le poser à plat, et le garder ouvert, ce qui permet d'avoir un 2e écran, enfin, chacun ses goûts.



Effectivement, si on s'en sert fermé, ca peut servir pour gagner un peu de place, mais bon, autant le garder ouvert pour avoir 2 écrans


----------



## vincmyl (20 Janvier 2005)

Le support iLap est quand meme mieux, qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi, je parle du PB a coté du bel écran.
> Je ne vois pas l'utilité d'un tel support, en tout cas pas pour mon usage.


 
Ben c'est surtout que pour les IB en tout cas, ça ne doit pas être le top puisque la coque est assez sensible aux rayures & co non? :hein:


----------



## vincmyl (20 Janvier 2005)

Je crois c'est clair c'est une blague non :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le support iLap est quand meme mieux, qu'en pensez vous?



es-ce que tu aurais un lien pour ce support, car la, je suis assez feignant, et j'ai pas trop envie d'aller chercher pour le moment.
merci


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2005)

Va sur www.macway.com et cherche iLap, ca a l'air pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, le support iLap a l'air pas mal, mais bon, je ne sais pas trop, car je n'ai pas pu le tester.

Mais en tout cas, il a le mérite d'être pas mal


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2005)

Il est un peu cher mais ca a vraiment l'air top, j'irai faire un tour a macway


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il est un peu cher mais ca a vraiment l'air top, j'irai faire un tour a macway


Salut, ben si tu décide de le prendre, envois nous des photos, et dis nous comment se passe son utilisation.

A+


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2005)

Je pense vraiment le prendre je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je pense vraiment le prendre je vous tiens au courant



Ben j'attends de tes news.


----------



## olivomac (28 Janvier 2005)

Moi la dernière fois que j'ai vu un support dans ce genre c'était dans un bar par contre c'était pas un PB qui etait maintenu verticalement mais des SB (sous bocks)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Ce qui serait bien, c'est que ce support possède un ventillo afin de refroidir un peu le dessous de la machine.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2005)

Ca ferai trop e bruit et en plus faudra une pris secteur, pas tres pratique


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca ferai trop e bruit et en plus faudra une pris secteur, pas tres pratique



Pas besoin de prise secteur, juste un port usb.
Et je ne pense pas que ca ferait tant de bruit que ca.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Janvier 2005)

Ca boufferait la batterie, je vois pas trop l'intéret


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Ben généralement, quand tu te sers de ta machine sur batterie, tu ne te sers pas d'un support.

Je pense que le support n'est utilisé que chez soi, sur un bureau, donc avec une alim proche.
Donc je pense qu'un tel support n'est pas si mal que ca.


----------

